# How can I remove my document from Google search engine?



## Johnst (Jan 31, 2010)

How can I remove my document from Google search engine? When I Google myself I see one of excel document that contains private data is displayed. I get sick to my stomach and don't know what to about it. Please Please Help me...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try contacting Google to see if they will remove it, but it might have already been cached by other sites like archive.org that keep a permanent record of websites and online documents, so will still be available for anyone to see.



1. Remove content from the search results: *https://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=136868*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Google Webmaster Tools: *https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/removals*


> Sign in with your Google Account to submit a removal request.
> 
> Use the URL removal tool to request that information be removed from Google Web Search and Image Search results. You can use this tool to request the following types of removals:
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Removing my own content from Google: *http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=156412*


> To remove content or prevent search engines from crawling content on your site, you will need to use one of the following:
> 
> * A robots.txt file. A robots.txt file restricts access to your site by search engine robots that crawl the web. (Note, however, that while Google won't crawl or index the content of pages blocked by robots.txt, we may still index the URLs if we find them on other pages on the web.) To use a robots.txt file, you'll need to have root access to your server. *More information about creating a robots.txt file*.
> 
> * A noindex meta tag. When we see a noindex meta tag on a page, Google will completely drop the page from our search results, even if other pages link to it. If the content is currently in our index, we will remove it after the next time we crawl it. The meta tag allows you to control access on a page-by-page basis, which is useful if you don't have root access to your server. (You'll need to be able to edit the source HTML of your page.)


----------

